# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 22 يناير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 22 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Thursday 22.I.2015 (GMT+1  African Nations Cup 2015  17:00 Tunisia-Zambia 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Télé Tchad
-Nile sat 7°W - 10758 V 27500-FTA
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band
RTVGE
-Eutelsat 7°E -10722 V 27500 -FTA
ORTM
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
Canal + Sport France
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500-NOFTA
Canal + Sport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12012 V 29700 -NOFTA (DVB-S2
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA (Africa
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170 -FTA (C-Band
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band
CRTV
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band
ETV1 (EBC)
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-3618 R 1000 -FTA ( Africa
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band
- 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band
GTV (Ghana TV 
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band  20:00 D.R. Congo-Cape Verde 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Télé Tchad
-Nile sat 7°W - 10758 V 27500-FTA
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band
RTVGE
-Eutelsat 7°E -10722 V 27500 -FTA
ORTM
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
Canal + Sport France
-Astra 19.2°E-11856 V 27500-NOFTA
Canal + Sport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12012 V 29700 -NOFTA (DVB-S2
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA (Africa
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170 -FTA (C-Band
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band
CRTV
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band
ETV1 (EBC
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band
- 17°E-3618 R 1000 -FTA ( Africa
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band
- 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band
GTV (Ghana TV )
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band  (Asian Nations Cup 2015 (Quarterfinals   08:30 South Korea-Uzbekistan 
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA  10:30 China-Australia 
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2  Spain- Copa del Rey  22:00 Espanyol - Sevilla FC 
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Sport Plus
-Yamal 54.9°E -12694 V 15282-FTA(DVB-S2
-Yamal 49°E-4037 R 15284 -FTA(DVB-S2) ( C-Band  Turkey Cup  19:30 Galatasaray Spor Kulubu Diyarbakir BB 
ATV Turkey
-Turksat 42°E -11628 H 6666 -FTA
-Turksat 42°E -11791 H 16000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
ATV Avrupa / ATV Europa
-Turksat 42°E -12615 V 4800 -FTA
ATV Turkey HD
-Turksat 42°E -11896 H 11200 -FTA(DVB-S2  italy cup  21:00 Napoli - Udinese 
RAI2
-Hotbird 13°E -10992 V 27500 -FTA /Possible seca 
Handball World Championship 2015  19:00 Algérie - France 
Porogramme National
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss 
19:00 Iceland -Czech Repulic
CT Sport
-Astra 23.5°E -12525 V 27500 -CW(SkyLink

----------

